# Shot distance question



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Being a new bowhunter, one of the aspects of bowhunting I don't have worked out in my head, is What is a good distance limit to shoot at a deer? Obviously, everyone's answer is going to be different, based on their skills, equipment and (maybe most importantly) sportsmanship. 

I hear some folks say they won't shoot over 20 yds, some 30, some 40. But you can see folks on tv shooting farther still. 

I guess what I am asking, is what was your thought process to come up with your max distance you will shoot at deer? Thanks.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

deer react so quickly to the sound of a released arrow, nothing over twenty for me, I have (4) thoughts that go through my mind before I release,
in this order
(1) focus--- I focus on my target
(2) draw--- I draw
(3) anchor--- consistent anchor point each time(aim)
(4) release--I release my arrow

now, with that said, the deer must be either broadside, or slight quartering away, must have front leg forward(this allows me the whole "vital" target, the deer must be either looking down or preferably away.........all of this *must* happen before I release, if any one of the criteria is absent, I do not even think about shooting...

that's why putting a distance on how far to shoot is hard for me!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Leemo...My average shot is about 20 yards anyway. I have 3 pins on my sight...15 yds...30 yds...45yds. I never take a shot at 45 yds. I just practice at long ranges(45 yds) to work out any problems in my mechanics. All mistakes are subtle at close ranges, however at longer ranges, they can very obvious. If you practice and get really good at shooting long distances, then close in shots are a piece of cake. 15-30 yds are average shots for most bowhunters. Practice, Practice, and more Practice!!! This way you'll be sure that when you do shoot at game, you're making a clean kill.


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

My opinion on shot distance is a lot different now with years of experience compared to what it was 10+ years ago. I would prefer to take a 20 yard shot but I have shot deer at over 40 yards and wouldn't be opposed to slinging an arrow 50 yards if a good shot presented itself. Basically, with practice etc. I feel very confident with my groups at 30 and 40 yards and even longer. My opinion is that an arrow is lethal at really long distances if it hits the vitals. The key is being consistent with your shot placement and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

This is a good topic, but also one the few like; high fences, baiting, crossbows, ect...that usually gets a "robust" discussion.

I am going to give you my OPINION on the subject. I am not here to judge anyone else or try and convince them that I am right.

I feel absolutely terrible when I wound an animal. I feel sorry for the animal, I feel like it is a big waste, and I look for a very long time (some times days) before giving up, when I hit an animal poorly.

When I shoot, I have to know in my mind that I am going to make a killing shot. Does this always happen...NO. But my thought process is not "I think I can make this shot" it's "I got this, no way I can miss this shot, slam dunk, this is over, dead deer walking".

Everyone's range is going to be different like you said. I choose traditional gear so I have a very close range. Even the best in the world will have a maximum.

I help a lot of people get started and I occasionally teach bowhunter ed...and when we talk about this subject this is what I tell them. I did not make this up.

Use a standard paper plate for you target (pined on a bag or block or whatever). I think they are about an 8 inch circle. This is roughly the size of deer vitals. You need to put at least 4 out of 5 arrows in that plate to shoot animals at that distance. This is a crude way of getting an idea of your starting maximum distance.

Let's say for discussion you are an avg to good compound shooter and you can put every arrow in the plate at 40 yards. This is very realistic. Now you have to remember that in a real hunting situation, there are lot's of other variables.....are you wearing more restrictive clothing, have you been sitting a long time, are you cold, are you shooting down, is the animal nervous, are you nervous, is the wind blowing, is it low light....all these things and many more may effect your accuracy and should be considered from your paper plate maximum.

How about the animal, I will shoot farther at a relaxed elephant than I will a jumpy blackbuck, this also plays a part.

I have a friend who was a heck of a shot. In perfect conditions, he could stack arrows in a softball size bull at 60 yards. I tried to convince him that even though he could shoot like that, the arrow in flight (even at 300+) is in the air long enough for the animal to take a step and be gut shot, even if he shot the perfect arrow. He didn't care, but those are his ethics so we agreed to disagree.

I know I have been going on and on......I probably should have just given you answer my good friend Buff would have.

Put a 3-D deer target up against the grill of you new pick up. The distance you will shoot at the target is your max distance 

good luck and carry on


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I see I didn't really tell you how far I shoot, well most of my shots are probably around 15 yards, I like to set up for that. The longest I have shot with trad gear was around 28 at a big gemsbok in africa. Even with a compound I never shot as far as 40. 

To me archery is suppose to be a close range sport, that is a big part of the thrill. I am more fond of the memories of the point blank...arrow hitting the aminal before it is off the shelf shots... than I am the long range ones.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What Chunky said....

All of my bow set ups are with a feeder at 20 yards. So most of my shots are between 10-25 yards. I prefer them somwhere between me and the feeder. I shot an aoudad at 37 a couple of years ago, but, have never shot at a deer that far away.

Definitely, never shoot at an animal farther than the distances you *routinely* practice at. I practice at 20-25, so that's the way I hunt. I even occasionally shoot at 30, 40 and 50. But, that is not not my routine, so I don't shoot deer at those distances. Knowing I can make those shots if I have to, gives me the confidence I need if I have to follow up an wounded animal and all I have is a 40 yard shot.


Chunky said:


> .....
> I know I have been going on and on......I probably should have just given you answer my good friend Buff would have.
> 
> Put a 3-D deer target up against the grill of you new pick up. The distance you will shoot at the target is your max distance
> ...


I like that. Sage advice!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*CHUNKY TO THE TENTH POWER.*

WELL SED.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great advice guys. Thanks...


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Chunky said:


> ...Put a 3-D deer target up against the grill of you new pick up. The distance you will shoot at the target is your max distance
> 
> ...


:smile:

'Bout as good a definition as I've heard.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I agree with Leemo and others, 20 yards max. Leemo's other suggestions are excellent too. A deer's reactions are so fast that what you can do target shooting does not mean you should shoot at deer that far. In fact I only ended up using 1 pin sighted for 20 yards, that way I would not possibly use the wrong pin in my excited state. I would pile up rocks at 20 yards or use other natural markers and not shoot any further.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

When I lived in Reno I participated in many many traditional shoots. One of the clubs I shot with would always place a 3d antelope target in the middle of a bunch of boulders at about 40-45 yards. We all shot wooden arrows which would explode when hitting those boulders.

You could take the shot, and if you hit it you got the points. If you missed it, you got negative points. If you didn't shoot, you got zero points. Most people elected to pass on the shot. Kinda similar to shooting with that target in front of your pick up truck.

I thought this was one of the best lessons on "when to shoot and when to not shoot" I ever saw.

Do yourself a favor-- the next time you watch an archery hunting show on Saturday morning, just prior to the shot, pause your tv and go into slow motion. Then advance it frame by frame. Almost every time you will see the deer DROP anywhere from a foot to 18" at the sound of the shot. I actually knew some guys who used to purposely aim low in anticipation of that inevitable drop.

The deer deserves more.

THE "HAVEN'T YET SEEN A BOW THAT SHOOTS FASTER THAN 1170 FPS" JAMMER


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*aiming low*

Will Primos had about the best stratigy I ever heard and that was aim at the top of the heart. If the deer does'nt drop you heart shoot him. If he does you get a high lung shot. Me and my son have done this for the past 5 seasons with very good results.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I take that a step farther....I aim at the lowest part of the kill zone. Just high enough to be in the chest caviety.

My motto is....I would rather miss completely low, than to hit high.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> Will Primos had about the best stratigy I ever heard and that was aim at the top of the heart. If the deer does'nt drop you heart shoot him. If he does you get a high lung shot. Me and my son have done this for the past 5 seasons with very good results.


I have used this method on many occasions. Although, it does leave very little margin for error if the deer doesn't move. And you need to be very careful when shooting from an elevated position. I shot a deer like that last year from a tree stand and my arrow passed through the body cavity, but under the heart. The deer ran 20 yards and just stood there. I could see both an entrance and an exit right behind the shoulder. The entrance looked perfect, but the exit was almost under the deer. I expected her to just fall over anytime. 15 minutes later the deer jumped back in the feed pen. However, I never got another clean shot at her and she ambled off about 45 minutes later.

Now, as a general rule, I just aim in the center of the bottom 1/2 of the deer rather than the center of the bottom 1/3.

Realistically, shot selection should always take into consideration the hunter's position, the deer's position, and the deer's demeanor at the moment of truth. In fact, this discussion should probably have it's own thread. I think it would be very informational to get different opinions.

Just for fun, here's a picture of the heart of a deer I shot using the method Sharkhunter described.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

I set 30 yards as a max with a dead still deer. Never over. But I practice out to 50 yards. No since in having a animal move and cause a bad shot.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

I've shot a scimitar at over 40 yard before but, now I wont shoot over 30 and prefer 20 or less.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

You have to always remember that it is completely different when a deer steps out as compared to a 3-d target. My brother is a deadeye on stationary targets, but has missed 3 actual deer in the field. He is pretty easy excitable. As for me, I usually do not shoot past 20 yards.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

just shoot at your house and see how you are hitting if you can keep keep it in the ring at 20, 30, then try 40 or more when you start missing the ring i would not shot at a deer that fare.... you can shoot one a long way if you trust yourself and your bow..... good luck and don't close your eyes when you let it go and don't drop your arm down untill you see the arrow hit your target or the tree behind him lol.....


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I am absolutely against wounding an animal. So, I do my best to ONLY take shots that I am absolutely confident in. Most of my shots are @ the 20-25 yd. range. I will not shoot at an animal over 30 yards away for fear of wounding the animal. (A small piece of advice: invest in a good rangefinder! They are worth their weight in gold.)

I have a bow target set up in my back yard. I practice at 10, 20, and 30 yards. I purchased some of the neon orange target stickers, and I use them on my target. I practice often and try to group as many arrows around that orange sticker as I possibly can. When I am in the field, I visualize that orange sticker in place of the deer's vitals...this helps me to remain calm and take the right shot. 

I also have a deer and turkey target...the animal targets can be helpful in practicing shot placement (although they do not hold up as well as a block). Nonetheless, it is good to practice as much and as often as you can. 

Good luck. You are asking the right questions and the feedback from all of you has been GREAT! Good thread!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

*distance.................*

25 yds and less is what i'm looking for , i have (last season) shot a doe that was 40 yds , and i learned a valuable lesson ..........with my rig right over 300fps at 40 with a laser, deer was not spooked at all , i settled in right behind the shoulder and squeezed it off .................well when i released the deer was facing north and when my arrow made contact she was facing south with an arrow through her neck entering on the opposite side of where i was aiming . The deer dropped in her tracks with a broken neck ,but i learned at that point , while i can hit out at 50 consistantly there is to much room for error . I have been bow hunting for many years now and yes i have lost animals , you learn from every mistake as an archer ,losing one is the sickest feeling in the world. when i am looking at a shot , i lay the whole thing out, i am looking for 15-20 yds slightly quatering away mid way up the body . This never fails me , it always leaves a low exit hole that bleeds steady.............................D


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Last spring I got into archery again after close to 20yrs of not shooting a bow. Having had surgery on both elbows for tendon issues I was hesitant about doing it at all. So instead of dumping 1K into something I was not sure I would be able to practice enough with, I settled on the Tomkat package deal from Bowtech. With is set to 65# I was shooting into 2" groups within a week at 30yds. After another couple of weeks and cranking it up to 70#, I swapped out the sights to smaller pins, and changed the rest to a drop away, and after ten shots got my first RH. Since then I have hit them at 30 and 40yds and do not shoot groups anymore. I use the bright orange ear plugs for the aiming point out to 40yds and generally if I do miss them I only miss by a fraction of an inch. 

This said, my first deer came in opening morning last season and stopped broadside with his head behind a tree. This left everything vital wide open. Knowing he was an older buck with only minimal head gear I decided to take him as a cull and my first archery deer. With everything perfect, I tripped the release nice and smooth and at the shot he dropped and turned just enough that my shot hit him squarely between the shoulders, and came out just in front of hit offside ham. From my vantage point, I only saw him get knocked sideways and almost completely down, then head off through the under bruch knocking down small 1" diameter trees and running into and over everything else in his path. Having seen similar reactions from rifle shot deer I knew he was dead on his feet, and things would be over in a matter of seconds. Well all got quiet, and I waited close to 15minuts before quietly climbing down to inspect the arrow stuck in the ground where he was. Upon getting there instead of finding the bright red drops I was expecting I found the arrow covered with green bits of grass and such, which left me knowing I had screwed the pooch. 

I know I have rambled on but in my mind time and time again I could not imagine how I had hit this deer standing broadside, at only 20yds, that far back in the gut. It simply did not figure into what I SAW at the time of release and impact. We found the deer, some 16 hrs later, after the buzzards, and after he laid out in the 89 degree heat all day. Needless to say, I was sick over the whole deal, but it goes to show that even at the closest range things can go and do go wrong in a heartbeat. 

For deer I will not shoot past 25yds, even knowing what I can do out to 40, but for hogs, I am game on out to 40 since they aren't quite as nimble nor reactive as a deer is.


----------

